# Sticky  Hycosy



## s1165

HI

Had a hycosy today - which I have to say didnt hurt a bit - in fact couldnt feel a thing (did have codeine 30 mins before so did feel a bit spaced out).

Anyway they could clearly see 1 tube was fine but couldnt prove the other one was or wasnt clear as part of bowel in the way. Has anyone else had this - I dont think I have tube problems and now I think its just something else to worry about. Did get pg in July and then long m/c finally over in Nov and then pg again in Feb so cant believe they both came down my "lucky" tube.

Anyway thanks for reading - thought it might be useful to tell people that hycosy was fine, as I was worried about it.


----------

